# New VIA 'Canadian' Schedules for Summer '19



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 21, 2018)

The new VIA Timetables are out:

https://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/pdfs/schedules/VIARail_Timetable.pdf

......and they show the new schedules for the Canadian in Summer 2019 with new Vancouver - Edmonton trains #3 & #4 .  There will be 2 trains a week from Vancouver to Toronto and 3/week between Vancouver and Edmonton:

https://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/pdfs/schedules/winter2018/42-43_Vancouver-Japser-Winnipeg-Toronto.pdf

https://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/pdfs/schedules/winter2018/40-41_Toronto-Winnipeg-Jasper-Vancouver.pdf


----------



## Anderson (Nov 21, 2018)

Interesting note: They pulled two hours back out of the timetable eastbound on the summer timetable (westbound, I think it's about the same...but that's because of a "timing pad" at Jasper as much as anything).  Also, in general the timings are decent both ways (some busted connections aside...and the new summer timetable does restore connections in Vancouver).


----------



## greatwestern (Nov 22, 2018)

In July this year I booked Toronto to Vancouver for early June 2019 anticipating (and receiving my boarding pass for) a *Saturday* departure at 22:00 arriving Vancouver on Wednesday at 18:00.

Subsequently I received a replacement boarding pass for a *Sunday* departure at 14:00 arriving Vancouver Thursday 10:00. (Resulting in me having to change hotel arrangements for both Toronto and Vancouver - I had already booked flights from the UK based on the original "booking").

I now anticipate a further revised boarding pass with the Sunday 09:30 departure/Thursday 08:00 arrival !!

Having had a very difficult vacation in June this year when I had major problems on Via, Amtrak and on my flight home to to the UK, I'm just hoping that these pre-journey changes (which so far have not blown my airline bookings) are the only surprises I get for my trip next year which again involves Amtrak as well as Via.


----------



## greatwestern (Dec 4, 2018)

I have now received an email from Via saying that there is a schedule change and advising me to view the changes by following a link and entering my confirmation number.

On doing this it does indeed show my departure at 9:30 from Toronto and arrival in Vancouver at 08:00.

On following the further link to get the "complete schedule of your train" it advises me that there is no departure on my date (Sunday) and the next service departs on Tuesday at *22:00* !!!!

Bugs in their system I believe.

(The system will allow me to book a Sunday 09:30 departure).


----------

